# Green tinted urine?



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, a prior posted thread got me worried. My tiel's urine always has a green tint to it. I thought it was normal. Is it? He seems happy and fine but I've previously worried about his liver because I think for 15 years he ate pretty much all seeds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it green when it's fresh, or could it be the fecal part of the droppings bleeding into the urine portion? Try putting waxed paper at the bottom of the cage so you can get a better look at the urine without the usual paper wicking effect. How do the urates look? Pics would also help.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He usually has some fecal part with his urine-which is green. His dropping are usually a fairly dark green with a little white. I'll try to take some pics. I really think I am becoming a bird hypochrondiac. :wacko:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

lol we all are, don't worry. If the urates are still white, then it's probably just from the fecal part wicking into the paper and coloring the urine. It would be good to try the waxed paper test, though, and see what the urine looks like independent of the paper. My guess is that he is probably fine, but it's always good to check.


----------

